# PNW wood question



## little possum (Mar 29, 2011)

I know Ive heard about the wood bein a little softer, but sometimes havin ash embedded in the bark/inner layers.

But I was just wondering. With all the moss, isnt thier dirt in there to dull the chains as well? 

Our trees dont have moss, well not like yall do.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 29, 2011)

If the tree is near a haul road there might be a little road dust in the moss. I usually just shave the cut-point with my axe.

The PNW folks in Oregon and Washington are the _real_ experts on moss. There's one I know personally that even has moss on her car.


----------



## slowp (Mar 29, 2011)

That would be me. Yes there is lots of thick moss on the maple and cottonwood trees. In fact, I cut what looked like an 8 inch diameter limb off and it turned out to be about an inch thick. The rest was moss. 

Yes. There is volcanic ash and dirt in or under the moss. Yes it dulls chains. So, that's why I file by hand, and have skip chain. If I scraped the moss off each time, it would take me longer to cut the &#@ blowdowns out of the road and I'm already slow enough. It takes me about the same time to change to a different chain. So I just file. 

The real genuine timber fallers don't have to worry much about moss. It likes hardwoods. They cut conifers, and have nicer, cleaner wood to cut. There might be just a little bit of moss on the hemlocks, but not much. 

For a while, after the volcano blew, they chopped off the bark where they would cut to fall the tree. They don't do that anymore.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 29, 2011)

Also -- the "soil" between moss and bark and live trees isn't the same kind of "dirt" you don't want to put your bar into; rather, it's brand-new soil being made by microorganisms and such and is actually pretty important to forest nutrient cycles.


----------



## little possum (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 30, 2011)

Alluvial flat timber will often have flood silt embedded in the bark. Redwoods are particularly bad for that, the porous bark soaks it in.
The few times I dealt with river flat trees, old Ray had me cut the bark off to save his sawchain, while my crap saw ate dirt. It made sense, sharpening a 30" bar with .404 vs a 72" with 9/16" square bit.


----------



## ChrisF (Mar 30, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> , old Ray had me cut the bark off to save his sawchain, while my crap saw ate dirt. It made sense, sharpening a 30" bar with .404 vs a 72" with 9/16" square bit.


 
I bet you _loved_ that. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 30, 2011)

It was part of the job, when the Master spoke, I jumped, I would have sawn rocks for him. Eating Redwood bark is not among my favorite things, it didn't do my 250 much good, constant air filter changes and still the dust got through. I learned the trick of coating the entire airbox with oil, to help trap some of the dust.


----------



## ChrisF (Mar 30, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> It was part of the job, when the Master spoke, I jumped, I would have sawn rocks for him.



I can dig that.

Would've given my right pinky finger to work with someone like that, learning the ropes.


----------



## nw axe man (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey, Lil Possum.
I live within 21 air miles NE of Mt St Helens. We do have a lot of ash in the bark and on top of the base of the limbs on the boles of the trees. If you fall a nice tree today that went through the eruption you can still get a great ash cloud when it falls. When falling any nicer size trees I usually take and slab off the bark. Especially when the bark has deep fissures in it. They have a tendency to collect the ash when it rains and washes it down the bole of the tree.
We also have to watch out for dirt/rocks that grow up on the stumps of the trees if we have to make lower stumps.


----------



## little possum (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks.
I had just started wondering about that last night while watching a movie. "Without a Paddle" 2 crazies fired up the 090... and well anyways.

I know our moss, what bit of it is around, has fine dirt in the roots.. But I know it would be a little different growing on the side of a tree. Seems like it would be kind of like a mold..


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 30, 2011)

Moss what moss.


----------



## little possum (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha, more like what wood. In a firewood situation and a tree like that or smaller, do you just bust it and try burning the inside first? Looks like it would be tedious work messing with all that dang moss :taped:


----------



## Big_Al (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't have much moss over here, I don't know about the ash in the wood. I know a few inches of it fell here.


----------



## nw axe man (Mar 31, 2011)

Most of the time the moss comes off pretty easily. Especially on the maples and alders like the pic of the maple shown by Cedarkerf. Here in SW Washington the moss really picked up the ash. If you're falling this type of tree your far better off scraping off the moss if it's a larger tree and has been around since the blast. Old growth doug fir bark that also has the moss has to have it cleaned off as the ash that feel here is very heavy and has the consistancy of sand and gravel. When the mountain blew we had limbs and rocks coming down at our home.
I remember the year before the mountain blew I was cutting a job up in the Wakepish area just about 12 miles NE of the mountain. We had some doug fir up there that ran about 5-6 foot on the stump and had three to four 32' logs in it. You can imagine by the diameter of the stump compared to the height of the tree what these looked like. Basically a carrot type tree. They had large sucker limbs that had to be cut off. Whenever we would cut those limbs our chains were toast. Finally, I bent over on one of the limbs to see what the deal was. On the top of the limbs was ash and rocks that were still there from whenever the last blast happened during the middle 1800s. Still there after all those years. I tried to send you a pic of a hazard tree I fell in the late 90s that shows incredible ash coming out of the tree when it fell. Maybe I'll figure it out so I can send it to you.


----------



## Dayto (Mar 31, 2011)

Same with Blasted Roads in a ROW , Timber can have all sorts of goodies blowen into the tree lol .. On the Big Old Doug fir , you normaly shave the Bark anyway (Some times up to 8" thick on OG) Allows you to have more bar into the tree , and easier to watch your cuts, as well as wedging.


----------



## nw axe man (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm with you on that. Nothing more irritating than having your dogs slip off the bark when it's so thick. Yes, when falling larger doug fir you need to see where you are in the bark. Give yourself that guide so you can stay in it all around the tree.
That's another thing I always dreaded was falling below ROWs. Especially in steep, rocky ground where the road had to be blasted out of the hillside. Lots of grinding on chains.
Yeah, bark doesn't hold up too well when wedging. That's one of the biggest mistakes when I'm training is people thinking that they have the wedges set in far enough. They find out the hard way that bark won't hold up a tree when wedging.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 31, 2011)

Didn't ever have much spike slippage, used Ahab grade spikes.


----------



## nw axe man (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey, I'm loving that! Is that a 125? I notice when I have too long of dogs it tends to make the chain grabbier. The further away from the tree you get it seems to make the chain grab.
Are you still running that saw? There can't be too many of them running anymore. I would imagine parts are a bit hard to find.
I see you're up in the northern part of CA. Are you close to Hoopa? Every year I go down there to put on training for the BIA folks. They've designated a 70 acre parcel of fine second growth fir just for their training purposes. I never realized there was so much remote country down there.


----------



## nw axe man (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey, RandyMac.
What's the secret to putting pics on the site? I tried to put one on for LilPossum but couldn't figure it out.


----------



## ChrisF (Mar 31, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> I notice when I have too long of dogs it tends to make the chain grabbier. The further away from the tree you get it seems to make the chain grab.



I noticed that too when I got bigger dogs on my saw, but I like it. Well, apart from the first day when it was abundantly clear that my chain wasn't sharpened as well as I should've, and too grabby because of sloppy work on the rakers.

Good to see I wasn't imagining it, though.

And Randy, that saw is a beauty!


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 31, 2011)

That is the infamous Super 250. I took those spikes off a CP125, a chainsaw I had for a short time, but wish I still had, it cut faster than the SP125C.
The Super is the only saw I have left from my logging days. It last saw service in second growth Redwood, thus the long pointy things.
I put a set of big spikes on a 660, not only got sawchain grab also a tendency to kickback. I switched to another set that had less of an angle, the problems went away.
http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/124527.htm
post #11

nw axe man
I spent a year in and around Happy Camp. I worked for the Feds, also as a contractor with the Feds and a short run falling timber for a guy named Kienigh. I left Happy Camp for good in '79, in a hail of bullets. I live in Crescent City now.


----------



## nw axe man (Mar 31, 2011)

Those were great old saws. My father ran a few of them . I have a bit of a museum at my shop and have a few Macs. I've got one that I also have Super 8 film of my father and his brother falling some big fir.
Sounds like you got out as things started to wind down. I started cutting as a junior in high school in '71. Got tired of the piddling pay for haying and asked my dad for a job. I didn't plan on keeping up with it but you know how it is when the woods gets a hold on you. I cut for 23 years and got knocked out with a car wreck in 94. If not for that I'd still be at it. Well, maybe. I had to have my knees both replaced in 09/10. It'd be pretty tough to do now. Not only that I don't want to wear them out before their time.
Up here we don't have any indigenous redwoods. I fell several 7" ones at the FS compound several years ago. Found out why they kept telling me that 3/8s chain doesn't work. Talk about binding up!
The place I made mention of is up at Weitchpec, "headquarters" for the Yurok tribe. Love those state hwys down there. One foot over the white line and there goes your mirrors.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 31, 2011)

Weitchpec, the land of pigs. At work, I deal with Yuroks on a daily basis, some Karuks, Hupas and an odd Pomo or two. Just stay away from their women and you won't get shot at.


----------



## nw axe man (Mar 31, 2011)

Now that makes me laugh. Land of pigs, huh? Am I to take that literally or are we talking about a people group here? No worries on the women. Been there, seen that. Not too into the whole face ink thing.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 31, 2011)

Free ranging hogs, I would never call any of the tribes pigs. I will say that the Hupas, Karuks have a cleaner culture than some others, like the local shellmounders.
Hwy 96 is something else, although much improved over the last 30 years, same with 299. I wish they would fix the bad spots on 199 in the canyon, in this day and age, it will never happen, those nearly 90 degree, 20 mph curves will be with us forever.


----------



## nw axe man (Mar 31, 2011)

I must say I'm glad to hear your thoughts on those people. I've found them to be most hospitable and warm. One of their chiefs, Walt Lara, had me in his home for dinner one time. Very warm and caring people. Had a great dinner of salmon cakes and mussels. Never had them before. Quite tasty the way they were prepared.
Yeah, I've never seen a state hwy that rugged before. I've had motorcycles follow me to Weitchpec and pass me on some of those corners. Not me.
Is the 199 canyon the one that heads east to Weitchpec?
The place we train is across the bridge at Weitchpec and take an immediate left. Looks like a great place to plant an unwanted body and I guess they've found them up there. Pretty remote.
Last year we went over the bridge down the river and came out in the redwoods. Quite a drive.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 31, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> I must say I'm glad to hear your thoughts on those people. I've found them to be most hospitable and warm. One of their chiefs, Walt Lara, had me in his home for dinner one time. Very warm and caring people.
> *I used to work with Easter Lara, all the girls are named after holidays. Yuroks are good people, Karuks and Hupas too.*
> Had a great dinner of salmon cakes and mussels. Never had them before. Quite tasty the way they were prepared.
> *Mussels aka the bearded clam, very tasty and easy to catch if you have the right whistle call.*
> ...


*
199 connects Crescent City (US-101) with I-5 at Grants Pass, 299 goes to Redding and beyond from Arcata. Hwy 36 is Alton to Red Bluff, 96 starts at Willow Creek, ends in Yreka. Maybe you followed the Bald Hills Road and ended up in Orick.*


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Free ranging hogs, I would never call any of the tribes pigs. I will say that the Hupas, Karuks have a cleaner culture than some others, like the local shellmounders.
> Hwy 96 is something else, although much improved over the last 30 years, same with 299. I wish they would fix the bad spots on 199 in the canyon, in this day and age, it will never happen, those nearly 90 degree, 20 mph curves will be with us forever.



I will vouch for the pigs. A couple of times, when I came around the corner just before the Weitchpic Store, there would be several pigs in the road. I thought I was seeing things. 

I caught a salmon just below the store. I was warned that the people would not be friendly but they were. Not sure the Karuks get along with the Yuroks...I think not. 

Tires wear out quickly there because of the curvy road. I lived upriver for 4 or was it 5 years and one had to pretty much go shopping in Eureka to get good veggies and fresh bread. The Orleans stores seemed to only have stale bread.


----------



## nw axe man (Mar 31, 2011)

Is there anywhere you haven't been, SlowP? Were you working for the FS there? I didn't see any stations there at all. Not even in downtown Orleans. Last year I stayed between Weitchpec and Orleans down on the river in some cabins. Can't remember the name of the place but the cabins have been there for a long time. All of them cedar within and without. Some kind of goat trail getting down to them for sure.


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2011)

I worked on the Klamath and lived in Somes Bar. A very strange place. The Ukonom Ranger District used to be in Somes Bar. But, the buildings were built on a landslide so after a while, it seems the walls were coming apart so the district office was moved to Orleans and shared with the Orleansians. It is just across the bridge and on the north side of the highway. The Six Rivers forest then took over the Ukonom district or part of it 

It was frustrating there. We'd start laying out a timber sale, then Del Norte Salamanders would be found to inhabit the unit and have to be buffered around. By the time all the salamanders were properly protected, it would be hard to figure out how equipment would or could move around in the unit. Never mind that the salamanders were living in areas that had been clearcut and burned during the first go round and were thriving. 

There was a high turnover in what I did there. I was told that I wouldn't want to stay, and it was true. I found out that I'm not sensitive to poison oak, so that was a positive!

We had to put our garbage in a bear proof dumpster. It was a dumpster, surrounded by a chainlink fence, with plywood around the bottom to keep them from climbing and an electric fence wire around that. I had a Golden Retriever, who was hanging behind a bit when I went up to dump my garbage. I'd just walk up with the kitchen bag. I got inside and my dog came tearing up the road growling and barking. A bear stood up on the other side of the fence so I shut myself in. My dog chased that bear out of there and came prancing back. She soon became the bear chaser of the neighborhood. When we moved, the bears came back and caused problems. 

Klamath black bears are big.


----------



## nw axe man (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey, Lil Possum.
I tried to put a pic of a tree falling showing the ash cloud. This tree was fallen in 1998 about 24 miles from the mtn. Not only is it in the tree, it's in the bark. If you dig in my front yard you'll find about 2" of ash very packed and hard.


----------



## little possum (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice picture.
Thanks.

Yall may have the moss, but I got to chop the poison off a old home place oak tree. Trying to see if it had any rotten spots 
Probably 5' across the stump, but think we are gonna leave that to the pros  Too much risk of widowmakers and those "what if" situations


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 1, 2011)

It doesn't look like much from a distance. This gives you a better idea of the size of the tree. Nice fir about 250" tall in a campground. Had a space about 10" to put it between a two permanent tables about 200' out. It's still laying there rotting. That's my kind of fire wood.


----------



## paccity (Apr 1, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> It doesn't look like much from a distance. This gives you a better idea of the size of the tree. Nice fir about 250" tall in a campground. Had a space about 10" to put it between a two permanent tables about 200' out. It's still laying there rotting. That's my kind of fire wood.


 
thats some fun stuff there:msp_thumbup:


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, that was fun stuff. The not so fun stuff was when that dang thing blew and the only jobs to be had were over in the blast area. Not sure I've ever despised being a cutter as much as I did then. Chains were constantly dull. You'd take out 5-6 chains a day and just change them when they got to the point you weren't producing anymore. The worst cuts you had to make were the trees that blasted over and had anywhere from 6-24" of ash/pumice stone covering them. You had to dig them out as close to the butt as you could to get them cut off. Then you had to take the bark off as much as you could. Those were not fun jobs but they were about the only thing going. I can remember eating lunch one day and counting about 27 yarders that I could see in one drainage. That's not taking into consideration several helicopter sales running simultaneously. Lots of action in a big mess.
Falling hazard trees like this is nothing but fun.
Here's another interesting one.
In 94 I was called in for a tree on fire after a lightening storm. The guy who called said that the tree was 72" plus so I took a 66 with a 36" bar up. Turns out it was 8 1/2 feet through. All the time I was cutting it it was throwing down coals on my back. Makes you dance while your cutting. Had a guy watching for anything bigger coming down. I don't normally like that but in this case there was just too much work to be done on the stump.


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2011)

Goodness. I'm always amazed that there are any hazard trees left in those campgrounds. Some big wood came out in 87 when we sold timber in them. In the North Fork, my pickup along with the loggers, came close to getting smashed. A little hemlock pulled and fell backwards but landed beside our pickups. 

The logger was Fast Eddy and we made a bet for apples if a tree would hit an outhouse. I measured it (lucky for him) before it was felled and it would have hit it. 

In the Iron Creek Campground, they brought up go carts on the weekend and turned the campground, behind the locked gate, into a gocart racing track. Some of the trees cut in that campground took a while for Eddy to get on a log truck as they were too big for his loader to lift them easily. 

They have started checking the campgrounds this week for hazard trees. Got your saw ready?

I believe I will have more coffee.:coffee::coffee:


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 1, 2011)

I always liked the interesting trees that brightened up your day.

I wasn't undergunned with this one, used a 660 with a 48".
I was about 8 feet away, the back of my shirt was almost smoking.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 1, 2011)

Smokin, man!
Don't you just love the ones that challenge you?
I remember the first tree that I fell that was on fire. It was a slop over on a clearcut. It was a hemlock about 4' on the butt. As we walked towards it we noticed that we heard a jet going over. Trouble was it just kept getting louder as we got closer to the tree. When we got there it was a catface like the one you have in your pic.
Up about 50' there was a knothole that acted like a chimney exhaust and that was where the jet engine came from. Found out on that tree that chain oil doesn't hold up too well when placed in a furnace. Talk about dry!
Great Pic! Gotta love it!


----------



## OregonSawyer (Apr 1, 2011)

Great stories guys! I love the older pics, or just bigger timber in general. 

Just a quick side-note... to put a picture directly onto your post you can also click the "image icon" (between the movie film and envelope icons) it has a picture of a tree on it. It will then bring up a window that asks for the web address to link the photo to and you can just copy the link in your browser from the website the photo is posted on and paste it into the requested address on AS. I hope that was of a little help at least. I know some of you guys/gals struggle with it a bit... Just trying to help out.

Keep the pics coming though! That's predominately what I get on here for. That, and the great old logging stories that are sometimes shared...

I'll go ahead and embed the picture nw axe man posted


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, I struggle with it. It's hard for an old saw dog to move on to tough typing.
I've got a ton of pics so I'll put some on once in a while. I'm new at this site but feel right at home with all of you. Looks like RandyMac and I have a lot in common. I see he's got some good ones. If I get a minute tonite I'll post some.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 1, 2011)

What can we call you other than axe man?
Are you making plans to attend the PNW GTG?


Yep, we did similar stuff.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 1, 2011)

I wish somebody had gotten a picture of the nasty open-grown prairie monster I dropped across a powerline last fire season. It collapsed almost 90 degrees off of its natural lean JUST as I pulled the face out. I'm not sure I ever touched the back with the bar. The power was already out, and the line crew a couple hundred yards up the road, so no real harm was done to anything but my pride... and my crew's trust. I'm pretty sure I'm not done learning from that one yet.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 1, 2011)

I hear you on that one. Those are the ones that you cut over and over again wondering what you could have done different. Seems like they come to you about 2:47am regularly. You lose water when your cutting them and then in the morning when your thinking about them. Most of the time when the ducks are lined up right things go your way. However, just when you think all is well something like that happens gives you an earthquake in your mind.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 1, 2011)

I even had a 30-year "C" faller as my spotter on that one. I don't see how we could have done it any differently, and it had to come down to make the area safe to work in. I high-stumped it as far up as I could hold the saw to stay in good wood even. It just didn't like having its weight shifted at all, and had been burned before. The stump continued to burn for days. There's barely anything left to tell the tale. I think about it every time I pass it. Yes, and also at night.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 1, 2011)

You're making reference to a "C" faller. You must have had experience with a federal agency or two. Sounds like USFS. They're the ones that came up with the ABC designations. Were you an instructor at some point?


----------



## madhatte (Apr 1, 2011)

Naw, I'm a FFT1/ICT5 a few signatures short of SRB/ICT4/RXB3. Yes, we're Federal. I only do fire in the summer; I do Forestry year-round. I do some basic saw instruction for our seasonal crews, but I can't bottom-line any taskbooks.


----------



## floyd (Apr 2, 2011)

I stayed away from the fires. Too much grunt work when not fighting fire. 

Funny how it's not grunt work when you are making OT X 2 + hazzard
pay.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 3, 2011)

Mornin' there RandyMac.
I guess you can just call me RJP.
Since I'm relatively new to this site, not sure what the PNW GTG is. Enlighten me please.
Not too good with acronyms. Madhatte has some really good ones in this thread. I couldn't even begin to get started. Trouble is, I'll be they're real ones, too.
My step dad died 11/2/10. He left with us an ECHO 320S. Yesterday was real nasty. Tried to get the big field harrowed but finally had to come in as my legs were getting too cold. Thought I'd give it a try getting the little fart running. The gas was so old it was more like 
10w oil. Ran some gas through the jug, took the carb off and apart, blew it out and was wishing for an electric starter by the time I got done. Finally got it running. The chain (I think it's a .325, pretty small) had seen some pretty tough Pacific Sand and Gravel. Ran a file through it, took the riders down about 6 licks and by gosh, it doesn't cut too awful bad for a riceburner. Everything's made out of magnesium. Not sure what the vintage is but it's definitely older. Had a friend that has a Lucas saw mill slabber device that gave me 3 chains to file. Interesting chain. Has sets of two teethabout 14" apart. Took longer to file the ECHO 20" chain than those.
Well, better get packed. Heading down to San Francisco today for the week. Putting on a saw training session for the California Disaster Relief crew. Went last year and had a ball. Anyone ever cut that Monterey Pine? I've never cut such a pitchy tree in my life. It's right in the grain and stops your chain cold. You've got to let your chain run a little bit to get the oil sleucing down the bar. It just sucks up the oil.
Anyway, unless they have a hookup I can use for my laptop, won't be on this week. Everyone take care. Sure enjoy yaking at you guys.


----------



## slowp (Apr 3, 2011)

I had trouble with Madhatte's acronyms too! I should be used to them. 

The GTG is a Get ToGether. I guess it will be in the same place as last year if the river calms down. It was held just out of Springfield, OR at a nice place--Farley9N will hold it again. 

You can read a bit about it if you click on community (in very small print at the top of the page but under the sponsors) then click on PNW Longbar Association. 

I learned how to make Scandahoovian Candles at last year's. There's good food. Lots of chainsaws too.

I think it is around June 10th? 

There are motels but some of us camp there. I have a teardrop trailer to camp in and have reserved the same spot. 

There should be more info coming soon. We've had folks from as far as England come to it. We do not have clotted cream for sale in Safeway.


----------



## slowp (Apr 3, 2011)

A bit of thread drift....


View attachment 178590

View attachment 178591

View attachment 178592


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 3, 2011)

a drift?

RJP, I know the little Echo.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 3, 2011)

Acronyms there are all wildland fire stuff.

FFT1 -- Firefighter, type 1 -- that is, neither rookie nor master. It's sort of the orange or maybe green belt of fire ranks.

ICT5 -- Incident Commander, type 5 -- baby boss able to act independently on very small fires of low complexity.

SRB -- Single Resource Boss -- used to be that every skillset had its own training and qualification tree; often, the guy you had right here right now lacked whatever skillset was needed, and things either operated against policy, or stopped while the right person could be located and shipped in. SRB gives common skillsets to a lot of different job types and shortens the training and command chain. 

ICT4 -- Incident Commander, Type 4 -- slightly bigger boss able to operate independently on slightly bigger fires of slightly higher complexity.

RXB3 -- Prescribed Burn Boss, Type 3 -- can plan and execute the smallest and simplest of prescribed burns. 

So, basically, I'm just another yellow shirt with some extra duties and responsibilities.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 11, 2011)

Gotta love that pic, RM.
Reminds me of a day in 1985 when my father and I made a 30 second commercial for Stihl using an 011 with a 16" bar to cut a 5' fir. My oh my, days gone by. I was surprised at how that little Echo turns up. 
Drove by Grants Pass and was thinking of you. If I ever get down that way I'll stop by. Not sure if I'll be heading to Hoopa this year or not. They've been dragging their feet and I'm pretty well booked up for this spring. If I do I'll get hold of you.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 18, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> a drift?
> 
> RJP, I know the little Echo.


 
Looks like you've got all the required PPE for that little project. That's quite a challenging tree for that little fart.


----------

